# Need to identify



## Papasan (Jun 18, 2020)

Bike has J 66057 on bottom....any ideas of year and make


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2020)

@TieDye


----------



## TieDye (Jun 18, 2020)

Papasan said:


> Bike has J 66057 on bottom....any ideas of year and make
> 
> View attachment 1213608



Hi. J66057 puts this at late January to February of 1947.  Most likely Cleveland Welding Roadmaster, but could also be a Hawthorne. A front picture of the badge area will help.


----------

